# Can anything wipe out the orks?



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

A lot of people say that the orks can never be totally destroyed but i think the necrons could do it


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

Tyrannids will do it. They completely devour all life on a planet and leave it a dead rock. I dont think the Necrons would waste their time going to that extreme on every planet the Orks are on. Necrons would probalby be content to ignore planets as long as there are no space faring people on it.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice that you think they could. However they cant.

Space is green :victory:


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

dakari-mane said:


> Nice that you think they could. However they cant.
> 
> Space is green :victory:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

orks spawn anywhere and everywhere. without stripping every planet in the galaxy down to a barren rock, id say no.

WAAAGGGHHHHH lol


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Of course, the Nids are happy to go about stripping every planet in the galaxy down to bare rock...


----------



## AntiPaladin (Jun 26, 2007)

Orks could be wiped out easily with proper research. They have a unique algae-based DNA that would be easy to target with chemical or biological weapons - simply create a custom virus that rewrites the host cells DNA code in such a way that it severs the algae-based DNA strands from the animal DNA - you then get large puddles of soup.


----------



## MarzM (Jan 26, 2007)

I think Ork's would give Nid's a serious case of the runs!:laugh:

And as for Cron's, well Ork's were genetically created by the Old ones to guard there temples etc, so i think Orks would get the better of the toaster ovens!!

MarzM


----------



## Boogiepop (Dec 5, 2007)

But don't Necrons have a habit of making dead worlds for there tombs?

Must be able to wipe out most living things for that.

And for the nids...i'd be better for them if they didn't kill the orks

Orks > Absorbed into hive > Tougher 'Nids > And also with elementary construction skills/and specailist skills from the orks.....

Hmm a tyrant with a cybork body....sorry sidetracked.

Anyway, Nids and 'Crons could do it...maybe those flamer heavy Sisters too?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

orks can't die they reproduce well are grown too quickly


----------



## HiveFleetMedusa (Dec 4, 2007)

tyranids could kill them im sure!!!!!!!!!
if a liktor manages to read an orcs DNA and "send" it to his hive queen they would know their weakess make new boilogical weapons and........ DEATH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cerrakoth (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah any one could kill the orks IF they only existed in the galaxy tbh virus bomb every ork infested planet and boom no more orks but they sell well so once again GW will pretty much never going to get rid of them =P


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

Iv'e only wiped them out with marines and necrons Probably because I only have marines and necrons.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

One word: EXTERMINATUS!!!


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I killed 1500 points of orks in 2 turns with my Dark Angels. :biggrin:

They're not that hard. Just make sure you have alot of infantry killing stuff (Plasma cannons, heavy bolters, frags. etc.) and lots of hard hitting combat units. 

I wiped half his army in turn one by shooting his troops on the far end and then assaulted his boyz with my lightning claw terminators with an interroggator Chaplain (Re-rolls to hit AND to wound) and a squad of veterans. Hit him with 24 and 41 attacks respectively.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Bah. Orks are not that tough. Just get a couple Heavy bolters set up. Maybe a few flamers and a Warhound to counter the Gargants. Dakka-Dakka Fwoosh!

-Dirge


----------



## Logain_85 (Nov 27, 2007)

The nids do eat everything and leave it a barren rock. However leviathan headed out into ork space and it was a square stand off. the big problem being that open conflict increases the ork proccess of growth. When at war the orks grow bigger, putting on more and more muscle, and not to mention brain power. Conflict grows orks. just like conflict is the best way for nids to expand, orks increase size, number, ferocity in conflict. They live for war and fighting. It is the only thing they are made for.

Also the ork genetics is so ruggid and their immunr system so high im not sure a virus would work. Orks do not seem to suffer from wound infection or disease at all. Whole limbs can be transplanted onto them with only and i codex quote '0.0023% chance of tissue rejection' orks can not be wiped out and let there remain any habitable planets in the galaxy


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

we could just quarantine any planet we find them on i suppose. Or virus bomb them.


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

i dont know much about nids but if there biological close combat from the looks of it get a couple the new whole squad ork burna boys in that kill anything with in a short distance also biolodical warfare wouldnt work orks are know for surviving were humans cant and adapt quite easily so i think it would be impossible also orks live in the forest of human worlds so not only would the nids and necs have to fight the orks they would be up agains other rivals aswell basicaly da orks r ere to stay coz weze mean and green and shooting spawn into space helps


----------



## Sei 'fir (Mar 23, 2007)

A few supernovas in every galaxy the orks are present in that would fry 'dem real good


----------



## cazmac (Dec 9, 2007)

geuss that could work but er u forget orks in habbit most the known universe so theres still planets inhabbited by other races so in the end uld have to do a bit of mass genocide or jst wipe the whole world clean lol the orks cant be stopped


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

I bet If A ton Of Berserkers and Kharn were set loose amongst they would'nt exist much longer where ever the Space Orks are 
Not to Mention I want to see Ghazgkull get slaughtered I find him and space Orks overall way too cocky for their own good.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm but they are funny as heck :biggrin:


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm sure that Chuck Norris, Mr T. and MacGuyver could do it if they worked togeter...

Or, probably not. Green is best! (and hence I use a lot of it on my Unforgiven)


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Green they may be but lifeless they will be with a chainaxe through their necks


----------



## makdonald (Dec 11, 2007)

since i'm an ork player i'd have to say they can't get wiped out ecspecially because our armour saves are going to 4 plus in the new codex :victory: ie: multi lasers don't work :biggrin: but i guess if alot of caohs terminators and abbadon the despoiler came they could cause alot of havoc :fuck:


----------



## Gore Hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

Who needs Abbaddon Angron and kharn and a Maelstrom of Gore force will do the trick just as well


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

just get the necs' to wake up and, goodbye Orks (and pretty much any other race in the Galaxy.). Back that up with the four remaining C'tan, provided you can get the Nightbringer and the Deciever to work together, which is highly unlikely, and theyll b unstoppable again. mind u, the deciever wouldnt b that good vrses the orks as they arnt afraid of dying.
the othe 3 would b good tho...

anyway, TMO


----------



## earcar (Dec 14, 2007)

Chuck Norris doesn't wipe out the orks, he eats them for breakfast.


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

I side with "they can't"

1) the Imperium tried and at there hight during the great crusade they still had ork worlds within there borders.
2) out side the galaxy there is nothing but orks. or so says old fluff that the imperium sent a satalight out and all there was, was giant orks.

maybe they nids could, but if anyone can face the nids it's the orks.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

The physiology of the Ork is such that the only way to eradicate them from a planet is not eradicate said planet's biosphere. Only two races have the resources and ability to do this on a large scale, the Tyranids and the Necrons. The Tyranids are going to do this one way or another unless they are hurt badly enough that they start invading some other galaxy instead. The Necrons could do it, but then they would have to reterraform some of those barren worlds for their farms.


----------



## Captain Micha (Nov 2, 2007)

Agent Orange seems to inhibit the growth of their spores. (catachan grade herbicide do the math lol)

I guess in theory if done over an entire planet (think of all the health hazards!) it could wipe out the orks from that world forever and ever and ever.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

The Necrons wipe out EVERYTHING until the planet is sand and poison wind.

The Tyranids could, in time.

I think given time, Nurgle could do it.

-Dirge


----------



## Huffy (Nov 25, 2008)

orkz r never beaten,
for the main reason, that Chuck Norris is an ork in disguise


----------



## orky1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Chuck Norris in Mega Armor 

WS BS S T W I A Ld Sv
10 6 6 8 5 10 5 10 2+

War Gear
Fists
Feet
Beard

Special Rules:

Waaagh, Fleet of Foot, Feel No Pain, Fists of Fury, Roundhouse Kick of Devastation, Beard of Doom

Fists of Fury-When Chuck charges into combat his opponents shit themselves. Causing them to only hit on a 6. Chuck then is allowed 2 D6 extra attacks

Roundhouse Kick of Devastation-During the shooting phase Chuck launches a massive Roundhouse kick causing a large concussive blast. Place large blast marker over the opponent. Units under the marker suffer a Strength 8 hit. All other units within 12 inches are knocked back by the concussion. They then take a pinning test at -4 leadership

Beard of Doom- Provides Chuck with a 3+ Invulnerable save. All units charging chuck are awe struck by the mighty beard they all attack at Initiative 1.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

The orks and the Tyranids have already been locked in battle, and unbeliavably, this has led to a complete deadlock.

Neither side is winning, and well.... they are kind of stuck.

The issue is that sure Tyranids could do it if they could make the dam planet a rock, but..

The orks can never be eradicated, they get stronger the longer they fight, they can grow anywhere, not to mention, the death of a single ork can release enough spre to spawn a whole Ork town.

Sure you say, 'but nids can adapt to orks'

I counter that with orks adapting to nids (see image of ork running around in carapace of a Warrior)

Orks vs. Nids = Bad for everyone else in the world.

Nids get stronger, orks get stronger, the ultimate showdown. And I gotta give it to the orks, they might be one of the few who could take the Nids on in galactic domination.

In the end it shall be

Green vs Blue, pink,orange,black,white and everyother damn color


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Necrons never really go with the idea of taking over the galaxy, They're sheperds with 26XA Batteries in them, they coollect then hide for another 60 million years again.
Nids are more likely to stop orks as there's loads of them and that they can stop orks reproducing as they don't give a crap about what planet is goin to go


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

dakari-mane said:


> Nice that you think they could. However they cant.
> 
> Space is green :victory:





cccp said:


> orks spawn anywhere and everywhere. without stripping every planet in the galaxy down to a barren rock, id say no.
> 
> WAAAGGGHHHHH lol


Well said



AntiPaladin said:


> Orks could be wiped out easily with proper research. They have a unique algae-based DNA that would be easy to target with chemical or biological weapons - simply create a custom virus that rewrites the host cells DNA code in such a way that it severs the algae-based DNA strands from the animal DNA - you then get large puddles of soup.


But da umies are stupid



Cadian81st said:


> One word: EXTERMINATUS!!!


but thats not in the rules yet.



Bloodhound said:


> I killed 1500 points of orks in 2 turns with my Dark Angels. :biggrin:
> 
> They're not that hard. Just make sure you have alot of infantry killing stuff (Plasma cannons, heavy bolters, frags. etc.) and lots of hard hitting combat units.
> 
> I wiped half his army in turn one by shooting his troops on the far end and then assaulted his boyz with my lightning claw terminators with an interroggator Chaplain (Re-rolls to hit AND to wound) and a squad of veterans. Hit him with 24 and 41 attacks respectively.


plasmacannons are over the top, killing ork vehicles sure, but norm orks?

below is much mor easyer



Dirge Eterna said:


> Bah. Orks are not that tough. Just get a couple Heavy bolters set up. Maybe a few flamers and a Warhound to counter the Gargants. Dakka-Dakka Fwoosh!
> 
> -Dirge





DeusMortemEst said:


> I'm sure that Chuck Norris, Mr T. and MacGuyver could do it if they worked togeter...
> 
> Or, probably not. Green is best! (and hence I use a lot of it on my Unforgiven)


lol, chuck norris.

but anyway, orks and nids would definitly be locked in a forever war. but orks would win because theyre da biggest and da toughest.


----------



## dude37 (Feb 3, 2009)

Bishop120 said:


> Tyrannids will do it. They completely devour all life on a planet and leave it a dead rock. I dont think the Necrons would waste their time going to that extreme on every planet the Orks are on. Necrons would probalby be content to ignore planets as long as there are no space faring people on it.


He's right there would be nothing left.
but it would be hard and take a long time.


----------



## Daneel2.0 (Jul 24, 2008)

Of the races that would want to, I think Necron and Tryanid are the most likely. Both races sterilize the planets that they take over. The would eliminate the spores meaning no more dead Orks.

Of the two, Necrons are the least likely since eventually the levels of life in the galaxy would get low enough, and they may decide to hibernate again. But if Ork planets are in the wrong places, so much for them.

Tyranids want to sterilize the whole galaxy, so they are the more likely of the two.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

The problem is that the nids can only strip the planet after they have won the planet. Orks and nids just keep on bashing heads for all eternity, Orks get stronger, Nids get stronger.

Orks would figure out someway to use Tyranid body armor as weapons somehow, they always do.

Nids always being recaimed into the pool. all nasty.

Actually, the nids would IMHO would be worse off, they need to be recycled, but if Giant Gargants made of Tyranid carcasses were made, they would lose all that bio-mass until they defeat those forces.

Orks.. GROW. All they need is a wet area and some soil, instant Ork.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

another problem is that ork spores can then drift from a nearby planet that is being attacked/orks being killed. so the tyranids turn around to go to another galaxie and whalah, more orks on their doorstep. 

and the gargant thing is a very good point too. i mean if the orks somehow managed to find out that the tyranid bodies need to be recycled im sure they would start doing burn mounds.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

comrade said:


> Actually, the nids would IMHO would be worse off, they need to be recycled, but if Giant Gargants made of Tyranid carcasses were made, they would lose all that bio-mass until they defeat those forces


... Gargants made of dead Tyranids? Isn't that pushing it a little?


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

ugh, this is precisly why I dont like the orks, I cant handle any storyline that involves a race being unable to be eradicated, It sounds like a ten year old trying to roleplay. 
(spores coming from other planets!?WTF?)

Ummm how about creating some kind of giant vacuum that sucks in any spores floating in the air and from other planets? just plant one on each planet and wallah, no orks. jk.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ah if only that was the case.

and an orkish gargant made from tyranids really isnt that hard. metal structure and guns, just with dead tyranids as armour.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

AntiPaladin said:


> Orks could be wiped out easily with proper research. They have a unique algae-based DNA that would be easy to target with chemical or biological weapons - simply create a custom virus that rewrites the host cells DNA code in such a way that it severs the algae-based DNA strands from the animal DNA - you then get large puddles of soup.


No, Orks are VERY VERY resilient to disease, virus', etc. If a virus WAS managed to be introduced into the Ork race they would simply adapt and become resilient to it. Much like the snakebite clan who let the most poisonous snakes the in the world bite them in order to see how long they can stand it. Not to mention their inert psychic ability, they would simply need to believe that there was no virus and poof, gone.



Lord Sinkoran said:


> orks can't die they reproduce well are grown too quickly


This, they seem to reproduce faster than the humies do. They live to fight, and for each one slain, 5 more are created from the spores sown.



Logain_85 said:


> The nids do eat everything and leave it a barren rock. However leviathan headed out into ork space and it was a square stand off. the big problem being that open conflict increases the ork proccess of growth. When at war the orks grow bigger, putting on more and more muscle, and not to mention brain power. Conflict grows orks. just like conflict is the best way for nids to expand, orks increase size, number, ferocity in conflict. They live for war and fighting. It is the only thing they are made for.
> 
> Also the ork genetics is so ruggid and their immunr system so high im not sure a virus would work. Orks do not seem to suffer from wound infection or disease at all. Whole limbs can be transplanted onto them with only and i codex quote '0.0023% chance of tissue rejection' orks can not be wiped out and let there remain any habitable planets in the galaxy


This too, Leviathan fleet failed to stop the Orks can consume their planets. In fact, this conflict lead to some of the most brutal Orks in existence due to constant exposure to war.



Morgal said:


> I side with "they can't"
> 
> 1) the Imperium tried and at there hight during the great crusade they still had ork worlds within there borders.
> 2) out side the galaxy there is nothing but orks. or so says old fluff that the imperium sent a satalight out and all there was, was giant orks.
> ...


This as well!



As the Imperium searches out new planets they usually find 1 of 2 things. Either the planets are uninhabited OR they are inhabited by Orks. There are simply too many Orks on too many planets, in too many systems to systematically wipe them out. Eventually, they would mount their space hulks and head towards Imperium controlled planets. Sure the could destroy these planets, but the damn space marines need to land somewhere


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

zabo said:


> ugh, this is precisly why I dont like the orks, I cant handle any storyline that involves a race being unable to be eradicated, It sounds like a ten year old trying to roleplay.
> (spores coming from other planets!?WTF?)
> 
> Ummm how about creating some kind of giant vacuum that sucks in any spores floating in the air and from other planets? just plant one on each planet and wallah, no orks. jk.



You do realize that a lot of the races cannot be eradicated, included the one you play. I believe most of this is from codex's but some might be from other books I've read during my years.

Imperial Guard - Reproduce too fast, too many humies boinking each other to wipe out the race. Billions upon billions upon billions of men at the emporers disposal.

Tyranids - Well, they come from the deep reaches of space where the Imperium has yet to have gone. We don't know how many of them there are, where they are, or how they are created. Each planet they destroy just strengthens them.

Orks - Well obviously, for each one you kill, 5 more are born.

Tau - It was hypothesized that given the rate of growth in Tau technology (given that from the time the Imperium observed them as nothing but savages to the high tech beings they are today, was nothing but a spit in length.) that by the time the Imperium would be able to divert enough of their resources to eradicating them, they would have advanced too far in tech to even be approached. We're talking inter-system railguns, Battle suits with a 1+ save, stealth suits that are completely invisible, etc etc.

I'm sure I'm missing more but its late and I think you get the point.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> ... Gargants made of dead Tyranids? Isn't that pushing it a little?


no, the guy who has a "looted obliterator"for a loota. Orks can and will loot ANYTHING they want, lol, hence the looted golder throne.

I'm gonna have to side with Orks cant be wiped out. and I heartilly agree that they may very well make the race that causes the 'nids to go look for easier prey.

GREEN IS BEST!!! (which is why my space marines wear Green Power Armor)


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

this discussion just made me think off orks mounting dead nids on their vehicles for extra amour lol


----------



## Arch_inquisitor (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm with Crimzzen no race can be eradicated, if they could they would have been already,
I site the Squats one of the only known eradicated races.


----------



## darklove (May 7, 2008)

Bishop120 said:


> Tyrannids will do it. They completely devour all life on a planet and leave it a dead rock. I dont think the Necrons would waste their time going to that extreme on every planet the Orks are on. Necrons would probalby be content to ignore planets as long as there are no space faring people on it.


Codex says they systematically go over some planets to remove ALL life from them; leaving a dead world. This was done on all the Tomb Worlds for example.


----------



## ironnurgle (Mar 4, 2009)

*this is so cool*



orky1 said:


> Chuck Norris in Mega Armor
> 
> WS BS S T W I A Ld Sv
> 10 6 6 8 5 10 5 10 2+
> ...


thats cool i can see it now Chuck Norris in Mega Armor smashing ultramarines like bugs
ALL HAIL CHUCK NORRIS


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

*warning! warning! threadomancy alert! warning! the first post was posted on 05-12-2007!warning!*

anyway, orks are around untill the chaos gods claim the galxay, at which point everything is absorbed into the realm of chaos, which then collapses in on itself as all that is left is pure chaos, which must destroy in order to exist, but since the only thing left to destroy is itself, meaning that when that happens both reality and the warp would collpase in on itself, untill nothing is left at all.

and at the moment, tau are close to becoming extinct-waaagh! grog to the north, UM to the west, nids to the east and south-yeah they are dead(unless they devlope warp travel(yeah right!) and escape to somewhere else).


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

If your gonna TN, you MUST use this:









Thats assuming no-one else's super-weapons go off. Y'need could wake up, ending the galaxy, uber-massive hive-fleet shows up and eats the galaxy, some form of Emperor/Starchild and Primarchs tomfoolery cleanses the galaxy of all xenos and chaos.

Or, the orks from waaaay out there go a'WAAAAAAAAAGHH!!!!!ing, and claim the entire galaxy for da boys.

personally, i think the orks are, aside from Necrons, the only effective force for fighting the 'Nids, as only the Orks can truly thrive in the sort of total world environment that fighting the 'Nids requires.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

its called 3 stormlords,
nuff said


----------



## bon_jovi (Nov 16, 2008)

Hasn't it been said that if the Orks ever united under 1 banner no one in the galaxy would be able to stop them? Well maybe chuck norris! For me that says it all, they are unstoppable. They will always be around to some degree.

As for the squats, we all know they are coming back!


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

The only armies that I think can be actually be wiped out are Tau, Eldar, Dark Eldar and the entire Imperium. 

Necrons are basically robot zombies that will never die and technically never did, they were just dormant. Tyranids are parasitic bugs, there will always be more somewhere else. Orks, well there are just so many and just like Tyranids, there will always be more somewhere. Chaos as well actually could never die, maybe the CSM could eventually because there won't be anymore SM to taint, but Chaos itself will never die.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

A good virus bombing of the planet should do it. Even though they are used as a last resort it would still be fun to watch the orks die while your standing in relative safety on your ship.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Just create a virus that specifically atttacks orks. Fire it on a planet and thats it.

Failing that, just use a planet killer.


----------



## ironnurgle (Mar 4, 2009)

*i know*

a very angry chuck norris could wipe out the orcs thay say he is so hard that he dos not have a chin only another fist


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

I have done it with Guard, and DE. Its not that hard if you have enough time for 6 turns.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

The giant walking bananas will wipe them out one day.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah!
Yellow vs. Green! Let the feastin' begin! ROFL


----------



## xaiff101 (Jul 7, 2008)

Daemons.




/gavel


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

xaiff101 said:


> Daemons.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As much as I love daemons, they can never wipe out the orks. For one they can't stay out of the warp long enough to wage a real war and two the Orks can grow faster and control more worlds then can be crushed at once. and no one knows how many space hulks are Ork infested right now with them just floating around waiting to land some where.


----------



## xaiff101 (Jul 7, 2008)

JokerGod said:


> As much as I love daemons, they can never wipe out the orks. For one they can't stay out of the warp long enough to wage a real war and two the Orks can grow faster and control more worlds then can be crushed at once. and no one knows how many space hulks are Ork infested right now with them just floating around waiting to land some where.


I think they can by extent of the gods stay long enough to kick some green ass. It's just do they _want_ to, or do they even care?

Edit; Oh, and the Chaos Gods know. >


----------

